# >>SIX FOUR CUSTOMS/AUSTRALIA<<



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

WELL THIS WAS LONG TIME IN THE MAKING FOR US BOYZ IN OZ AT 
SIX FOUR CUSTOMS, AND WE FINALLY HAVE OUR SHOP CRACK,N NOW...WE ARE ALSO FAMILY ORIENTATED BUSINESS...

WE WILL THROW UP PROGRESS PICS AND OUR WORKS AS WE GO, AS WE REP FOR THE AUSSIE SCENE AND LOWRIDING, MOST IMPORTANTLY!

OUR MAIN PRODUCTS PROVIDED ARE PRO HOPPER/ SINISTER WHEELS/AND IMPALAS MAGAZINE...AUSTRALIAN DISTRIBUTER FOR THESE COMPANYS, WE ALSO HAVE OUR OWN LINE OF KRONIK WIRE WHEELS STILL IN THE MAKING AND A WHOLE LOT MORE....

FEEL FREE TO JUMP ON BOARD AND CHECK THIS THREAD OUT TIME TO TIME....

DAZZ
& SIX FOUR FAMILY


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

THE SHOP................


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

INSIDE THE HEADQUARTERS................


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

A 64 IMP ONCE OWNED YEARS BACK................NOW OF THE ROAD WITH NEW OWNER AND DOIN SUM OTHER WORKS TO IT...


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

EBS HOLDEN DEVILLE/2 PUMP SET UP, LAY & PLAY


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

WRONG PICS UP TOP^^

EBS HOLDEN DEVILLE, 2 PUMP SET UP/LAY AND PLAY


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

MY 6TRE, LEFT HOOK ,UNDERGOING TREATMENT SHOULD HAVE DONE BY END 2010, WITH MY LIL HELPER DWN BOTT.HE ALWAYS PISSED AT ME :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

CHASSY FOR TRE GETTN BIT OF TREATMENT, A FULL WRAP AND SMOOTHED OUT


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

SHE DUBBED "PLAYN GAMES" AND WILL BE ON THE ROAD SOON, WITH A WHOLE LOTA DETAIL


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

PREVIOUS CARS WORKD ON AND A 64 DEDICATED TO EAZY


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

ARMS FOR 65 IMP, FORCED, EXT, SMOOTHED, GETTN READY FOR CHROME


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

Great work Daz, putting it down for the Ozzy lowrider scene


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BombaAussieStyle_@May 30 2010, 02:12 AM~17645617
> *Great work Daz, putting it down for the Ozzy lowrider scene
> *


THANKS BEV, PICS OF YOUR MOTOR ON SOON TO BRO :biggrin:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

lookin good....


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

MY OL MANS LINC TWNCAR


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

EBS "BLVD BEAST" 65 BUICK LASABRE FULL WRAP, AND 2 PUMP SET UP FOR NOW, STILL IN WORKS........


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@May 30 2010, 02:23 AM~17645637
> *lookin good....
> *


  
:thumbsup:


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

THE BLVD BEAST, GETTN THE TACK AND WRAP


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

very nice Daz  keep up the good work!!


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

ALL PAINTD, NOW GETTN FITTD UP


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

PAINTED AND MOCKED UP FOR A YELLOW 61 CHEV


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

WE ARE IMPORTERS OF IMPALAS MAGAZINE AND PROUD SUPPORTERS................THEY ARE OUT ON SHELVES NOW IN OZ.........


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

4 PUMP SET UP IN A CROWN DONE A WHILE BACK ,14 BATTS


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*GOOD WORK :thumbsup: 

TTT*


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR_RAGTOP_@May 30 2010, 04:34 AM~17645788
> *very nice Daz    keep up the good work!!
> *


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 30 2010, 07:10 AM~17646123
> *GOOD WORK :thumbsup:
> 
> TTT
> *


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

good job daz!


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

body on progress pics


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

65 buick beast


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

gettn there.........


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

.... *Norma*


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

Looking good up in here.


----------



## GRS-HPR (Oct 10, 2005)

TTT WILL HAVE TO HIT YOU UP SOON FOR SOME NEW SHIRTS FOR A SHOOT IM GETIN DONE


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Jun 1 2010, 12:58 PM~17665260
> *.... Norma
> *


  
:thumbsup:


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Jun 2 2010, 12:30 AM~17671991
> *TTT WILL HAVE TO HIT YOU UP SOON FOR SOME NEW SHIRTS FOR A SHOOT IM GETIN DONE
> *


let us know grassy


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

GETTN THA BEAST READY FOR DROS


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

KRONIK WIRES ..........COMING SOON


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

THE TIME OF ,REEFING ENGINE OUTA BLVD BEAST


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

THIS CAME WITH MY 63, LOVING THAT OL CAST SURROUND


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

MORE PROGRESS ON BLVD BEAST


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

NOW FINISHED PRODUCT


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

ONLY MILD SETUP.....................FOR NOW.............


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@Jun 13 2010, 10:40 AM~17773145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I got to remember that for the next time.... Thats a handy beer holder !


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

Whens the sixfourcustoms open day bro........?


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

Whens the sixfourcustoms open day bro........?


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@Jun 13 2010, 07:44 AM~17773152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS CLEAN.


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Jun 21 2010, 08:33 AM~17843608
> *I got to remember that for the next time.... Thats a handy beer holder !
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


*
Yeah..... me 2  *


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@Jun 13 2010, 09:48 AM~17773167
> *
> 
> 
> ...




*TTT...!*


----------



## aussieiains64 (Sep 1, 2009)

Daz 
Thanks for giving me the time on saturday bro i love your shop and look forward to trading with you once again thank you for your time ps i think the ute needs some wires lol


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Jun 21 2010, 06:33 AM~17843608
> *I got to remember that for the next time.... Thats a handy beer holder !
> 
> 
> *


yeh, it worked out well, and it came at the rite time....


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Jun 21 2010, 06:38 AM~17843634
> *Whens the sixfourcustoms open day bro........?
> *


hoping late october


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Jun 21 2010, 02:47 PM~17846990
> *
> 
> TTT...!
> *


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aussieiains64_@Jun 22 2010, 04:14 AM~17853010
> *Daz
> Thanks for giving me the time on saturday bro i love your shop and look forward to  trading with you once again thank you for your time ps i think the ute needs some wires lol
> *


no worrys brother, and thanks for washing my car, and wires will are coming soon for that LUV


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

HAD TO TAKE THIS PIC, ON HER WAY DOWN...........BITTA AUSSIE SUNSHINE


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@May 30 2010, 12:58 AM~17645473
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*CONGRATS ON THE NEW SHOP IT'S REAL NICE DAZZ YOUR HARD WORK PAID OFF. * :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Jun 29 2010, 05:39 PM~17920231
> *CONGRATS ON THE NEW SHOP IT'S REAL NICE DAZZ YOUR HARD WORK PAID OFF.   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro, ....u found me aye!!


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

MORE ITEMS FOR SALE FOR U AUS RIDAZ

ADEX REBUILDS -$30








PLASTIC SWTCH EXT. -$2EA








ALI GEMMED EXT -$8EA








FRESHNERS -$2EA








1/2,3/8 INCH SLOWDWNS -$45 AND $40


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

NOID BLOCK-$30








SWITCHES -12P $15EA ,6P $14 ,3P $13EA








CHECKVALVES 1/2IN -$40EA 3/8IN -$37EA 3/8SMALL -$15EA


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

IMPALAS MAG, STILL SOME OF THESE ISSUES LEFT, THERE RUNNING OUT........

$10EA..........NOT INC. POST OR ANY OTHER ITEMS LISTED..... PLEASE PM FOR POST COST IF SO.....


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

Looking good daz..................keep it up.


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Jul 8 2010, 02:41 PM~17994680
> *Looking good daz..................keep it up.
> 
> 
> ...


im always keepn it up bro....


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

_*CAR HOP $1000!!! WINNER TAKES ALL!!!!*_


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

MORE 4 SALE----CHEAP, NOT FOR TO LONG THOUGH...



10 SWITCHER BOX PRE WIRE-$95










PUMP HEADS 13S AND 11S -$90EA










CHROME SWITCH PLATES -$20EA










BILLET SWITCH HANDLES-$50EA










FRONT CUPS,DEEP-$45 REGS -$35


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

sick work g i love that 65 u got in there :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og069_@Jul 11 2010, 09:07 PM~18020791
> *sick work g i love that 65 u got in there :thumbsup:    :biggrin:
> *


thanks, and yeh, u like that 5 aye!!   :biggrin: :biggrin: , still waitn those dam arms


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@Jul 21 2010, 09:52 PM~18100311
> *thanks, and yeh, u like that 5 aye!!     :biggrin:  :biggrin: , still waitn those dam arms
> *


Extension maybe?!?!?!? :biggrin:


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

JUST ANOTHER CHASSY, GETTN SUM SEEMS STITCHED.........


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

MORE..........


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

UP SHE GOES.............


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

AUS RIDAZ, STILL 2 REDS PUMPS 4 SALE....CHEAP,CHEAP, PM ME


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

THE LINC WAS UP FOR A CRUZE.........


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

$10 Aus


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@Jul 25 2010, 11:11 PM~18134912
> *UP SHE GOES.............
> 
> 
> ...


Nice......who's ride bro?????


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@Aug 2 2010, 11:13 PM~18205053
> *$10 Aus
> 
> 
> ...


Going to have to come out & check out the shop and get some mags off you Daz.


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Aug 10 2010, 06:41 AM~18273227
> *Nice......who's ride bro?????
> *


jays brother/OG.69


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Aug 10 2010, 06:41 AM~18273230
> *Going to have to come out & check out the shop and get some mags off you Daz.
> *


SWEET AS.....


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

RED -OG65...

NOW ON ITS WAY TO FREEDOM

BEFORE PICS


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

AFTER PICS


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

MORE AFTER PICS


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

AND FEW MORE













CAR WAS STILL IN NEED OF NEW BATTERIES, BUT NOW IN OWNERS HANDS, AND OF TO TWEAK UP ENGINE/WHEEL ALINEMNT/TRIM, ETC


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

Sick work DAZ....keep me posted on those rims bro I wanna be the first one with them in the US....
Check out my topic in hydraulics under deleon customs....check out some of my work let me know what you think....I'm in my garage right now but biz is pickin up lookin to be in a shop in 2 more months :thumbsup:


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by woeone23_@Aug 21 2010, 05:25 PM~18371341
> *Sick work DAZ....keep me posted on those rims bro I wanna be the first one with them in the US....
> Check out my topic in hydraulics under deleon customs....check out some of my work let me know what you think....I'm in my garage right now but biz is pickin up lookin to be in a shop in 2 more months  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks, yeh will check it out, u going to be at vegas lowrider supr show at all


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@Aug 21 2010, 04:29 PM~18371356
> *thanks, yeh will check it out, u going to be at vegas lowrider supr show at all
> *


 :biggrin: oooo yea ill be there for the show and the after hop...I'm lookin to brake some peeps off....you comin all the way out here for the show ....if so let me know and we can chill and have a cold one.....


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by woeone23_@Aug 21 2010, 05:34 PM~18371378
> *:biggrin: oooo yea ill be there for the show and the after hop...I'm lookin to brake some peeps off....you comin all the way out here for the show ....if so let me know and we can chill and have a cold one.....
> *


SHIT YEH, I MIGHT BE THERE , WILL LET U KNOW BUDD


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@Aug 21 2010, 04:47 PM~18371454
> *SHIT YEH, I MIGHT BE THERE , WILL LET U KNOW BUDD
> *


 :biggrin: sweet it will be cool...ill have a fosters for ya on ice


----------



## GRS-HPR (Oct 10, 2005)

DAMN HAVNT BEEN HERE IN A MINUTE GOOD STUFF DAZ QUALITY WORK AS PER USUAL CANT WAIT TO GET THINGS ROLLIN WITH YOU


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Aug 22 2010, 07:34 AM~18374746
> *DAMN HAVNT BEEN HERE IN A MINUTE GOOD STUFF  DAZ QUALITY WORK AS PER USUAL CANT WAIT TO GET THINGS ROLLIN WITH YOU
> *


 of course QUALITY, brother..... WEN U GUNNA GET IN TACT WITH ME


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by woeone23_@Aug 21 2010, 05:55 PM~18371486
> *:biggrin: sweet it will be cool...ill have a fosters for ya on ice
> *


FOSTERS HAHA :biggrin: , I,LL STICK WITH MY CORONAS BROTHER :biggrin: :biggrin:   WILL KEEP IN TACT


----------



## GRS-HPR (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@Aug 23 2010, 09:36 PM~18381502
> *of course QUALITY, brother..... WEN U GUNNA GET IN TACT WITH ME
> *


yo going to rat day fathers day?


----------



## WA_TRD_83 (Aug 16, 2007)

hey Daz... love your thread man.. will have to stay tuned to the projects you knock out of this shop...

If I had the coin, I'd have no hesitation droppin my 64 off to you guys  

keep the Oz ridaz comin!!


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WA_TRD_83_@Aug 24 2010, 11:27 PM~18399836
> *hey Daz... love your thread man.. will have to stay tuned to the projects you knock out of this shop...
> 
> If I had the coin, I'd have no hesitation droppin my 64 off to you guys
> ...


thanks dame, yeh check it out now and then....  And u can still ship your 64 over brother :biggrin:


----------



## GRS-HPR (Oct 10, 2005)

lol just backed all the images from here to my aus riders folder haha


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

WELL THIS TRE NOW DUBBED "PLAY'N GAMES", HOW SHE WAS WHEN FIRST PURCHASED, AND KEEP POSTED FOR END RESULT














































:yes: :yes:


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

WHAT SHE UP TO NOW


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@May 30 2010, 08:04 AM~17645919
> *4 PUMP SET UP IN A CROWN DONE A WHILE BACK ,14 BATTS
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: what crown :dunno: love the bike, well not so much as the bike :naughty:


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@Sep 11 2010, 07:54 AM~18540280
> *:twak: what crown  :dunno:  love the bike, well not so much as the bike :naughty:
> *


YEH I KNOW, BUT U KNOW THE SAYN, EACH TO THERE OWN BRA  THERES ACTUALLY HEAP MORE WORK GOIN IN THIS AS WE SPEAK, TURN OUT ALRITE I SUPPOSE, GOIN FROM SHOP 2 SHOP BUT..


----------



## GRS-HPR (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@Sep 12 2010, 12:34 AM~18540174
> *WHAT SHE UP TO NOW
> 
> 
> ...


i see somethin intresting at the back there :wow:


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

A CROWN GOING FOR BIT OF A MAKEOVER, WORKED ON THIS CAR FROM TIME TO TIME, NOW WITH A BIT MORE TREATMNT, AND MORE PROGRESS PICS ONCE FINISHED........  

SUM B4 PICS


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

SUM AFTER PICS


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

MORE.......


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

MORE PROGRESS PICS OF FINISH PRODUCT SOON FOR CROWN..


HERES MY BIG CUZ,S CHOPPER WE PAINTED


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

RANDOM SHOP PICS................


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

:thumbsup: for the toyota crown !!

fair bit lighter than the chevy's, it should move with that four pump setup, power 3's everywhere.


----------



## SOLZ64SS (Nov 3, 2008)

droppin in bro just seen this now... u have to put pics of faces next time so ppl recognise u ...hehehe   good work bro. it'l only get bigga 4 ya.


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

Looking good sixfourcustoms


----------



## GRS-HPR (Oct 10, 2005)

64 GOT IT ON LOCK IL HOLLA SOOON NEED SOME SHIT PAINTED


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

Keep them lolo,s coming 64 good shit bro


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

What up DAZ....super show is real close buddy you still comin and you staying for the after hop on that Monday....it gonna be huge....


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by woeone23_@Oct 1 2010, 07:41 AM~18710086
> *What up DAZ....super show is real close buddy you still comin and you staying for the after hop on that Monday....it gonna be huge....
> *


 yeh , dont u boyz hit thr hop in the streets sunday nite aswell?? should be round monday morn, then off to LA, drop me your number


----------



## GRS-HPR (Oct 10, 2005)

daz any chance you getn a copy of la woman while youre there


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Oct 1 2010, 11:44 PM~18716361
> *daz any chance you getn a copy of la woman while youre there
> *



:dunno: c wat i can do


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Oct 2 2010, 04:44 PM~18716361
> *daz any chance you getn a copy of la woman while youre there
> *


order online. Took 5 days to arrive.


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by woeone23_@Oct 1 2010, 07:41 AM~18710086
> *What up DAZ....super show is real close buddy you still comin and you staying for the after hop on that Monday....it gonna be huge....
> *


dont forget to drop me your number


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@Oct 3 2010, 02:36 AM~18722760
> *dont forget to drop me your number
> *


Here you go 1-702-415-4810....hit me up


----------



## WA_TRD_83 (Aug 16, 2007)

awesome!!.. looking forward to seeing that Crown finished! :biggrin: 

Damo


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

TEAM CCE..!!!! </span> </span>[/b]


----------



## SOLZ64SS (Nov 3, 2008)

oooh shiiit!! i knew this was cummin... great stuff dazz. hey bro need weather strip for my 65 vert can you see if you can hook me up probably more important than the other stuff i asked for.... u got a number there yet?


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Oct 8 2010, 06:58 AM~18761165
> *
> TEAM CCE..!!!! </span> </span>*
> [/b]


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOM6T2CHEVY_@Oct 7 2010, 10:24 AM~18759580
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Oct 7 2010, 01:58 PM~18761165
> *
> TEAM CCE..!!!! </span> </span>*
> [/b]


watup norm, yeh thanks for hospitality,u and cce crew, and im sure we,ll be back . very happy to be part of the team...
  
:yes: :yes: 
Dazz


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

Welcome to the family Dazz. Cool meeting you guys and look forward to going to australia


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Oct 12 2010, 04:44 PM~18793715
> *Welcome to the family Dazz. Cool meeting you guys and look forward to going to australia
> *


thanks bro, good to meet u to bruce.....u will get crazy hospitality when u get ya asses out here.....


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

Dazz, Mike It was great meeting you guys and thanks for the help pushing my truck around. I hope you guys make it back here in the future so we can do it again.

Clint!


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Oct 15 2010, 09:40 AM~18818993
> *Dazz, Mike It was great meeting you guys and thanks for the help pushing my truck around. I hope you guys make it back here in the future so we can do it again.
> 
> Clint!
> *


HEY CLINT, PLEASURE BROTHER, I,LL PUSH THAT TRUCK OVER ANYTIME, GOOD TO BE APART OF IT MAN....WE TRYN 4 FEB SHOW , SO KEEP U ALL POSTED  THANKS 4 ALL


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@Sep 30 2010, 03:24 AM~18699355
> *MORE.......
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work !!!


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

SIX FOUR CUSTOMS HEAD TO USA.....TO KY, LOUISVILLE..PROUD CCE DISTRIBUTER)



























THANKS CHRIS &RIKO FOR NITE OUT AND THAT RIDICULOUS FRIED OREO


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

TO VEGAS.............


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

TO VEGAS SUPER SHOW......AWSOME SHOW!!


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 15 2010, 08:17 PM~18823476
> *Nice work !!!
> *


----------



## GRS-HPR (Oct 10, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@Oct 15 2010, 11:15 PM~18823899
> *SIX FOUR CUSTOMS HEAD TO USA.....TO KY, LOUISVILLE..PROUD CCE DISTRIBUTER)</span>
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1010/1USA%20TRIP.KY.VEGAS.LA%20006.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ...




<span style=\'colorurple\'>*
Nice pics of Rico & Chris....  you even got pics of the VEGAS warehouse  *


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@Oct 15 2010, 09:40 PM~18823139
> *HEY CLINT, PLEASURE BROTHER, I,LL PUSH THAT TRUCK OVER ANYTIME, GOOD TO BE APART OF IT MAN....WE TRYN 4 FEB SHOW , SO KEEP U ALL POSTED  THANKS 4 ALL
> *


Let me know. Coronas all around!


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Oct 20 2010, 09:18 AM~18860102
> *Let me know. Coronas all around!
> *


first round on me
:yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Oct 19 2010, 11:29 AM~18851390
> *
> Nice pics of Rico & Chris....  you even got pics of the VEGAS warehouse
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@Oct 21 2010, 01:43 AM~18867745
> *first round on me
> :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Oh no 1st one is on me I owe ya a couple! :biggrin:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

So whats been goin on lately? Any pic of recient work?


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Nov 2 2010, 11:42 AM~18967712
> *So whats been goin on lately? Any pic of recient work?
> *


watup bruce, yeh coming soon, me and my bro mark are actually pushn a bit on our own cars, will post some recent pics, just a few more nic nacs to my frame, for the 3rd time :biggrin:


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

MAKS MINI TRUCK.....

STRIP OF DR TRIM









THEN FIBREGLASSED









THEN SKIM COAT









THEN THR RUBBING BEGINS


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

BACK INTO THE TRE.... BEEN TO DAM LONG......" PLAYN GAMES" , COMING SOON


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*hELLO there :biggrin: Lookin' good lookin' Good .

Check out The November/December Newsletter..... *


----------



## SOLZ64SS (Nov 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@Nov 8 2010, 08:47 PM~19014181
> *MAKS MINI TRUCK.....
> 
> STRIP OF DR TRIM
> ...


nice work markuz ...should of put pods for speaker in too :biggrin: :biggrin: so we could of put a fully sik system hehe


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Nov 11 2010, 11:42 AM~19042949
> *hELLO there  :biggrin:  Lookin' good lookin' Good  .
> 
> Check out The November/December Newsletter.....
> ...


hey normita, thanks, suppose another yr gone............. lets do it again nxt yr,......... aye brian........ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOLZ64SS_@Nov 12 2010, 11:53 PM~19057148
> *nice work markuz ...should of put pods for speaker in too :biggrin:  :biggrin:  so we could of  put a fully sik system hehe
> *



:no: :nicoderm:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Nov 18 2010, 10:28 AM~19101104
> *:wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## WA_TRD_83 (Aug 16, 2007)

hey daz... any more progress pics on that Toyota Crown?
I'm excited to see whats happening with that  

Damo


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE NZ (Jan 9, 2005)

Hey Daz, in need of an Adex rebuild kit to be sent over to nz this week if you have one or can source me one. Got to get the big body on the road for new years, swapped my 63 coupe with mate for the candy patterned fleetwood the other day :biggrin:


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mitziholic_@Nov 27 2010, 03:29 PM~19176478
> *Hey Daz, in need of an Adex rebuild kit to be sent over to nz this week if you have one or can source me one. Got to get the big body on the road for new years, swapped my 63 coupe with mate for the candy patterned fleetwood the other day  :biggrin:
> *


mitz pm sent


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WA_TRD_83_@Nov 24 2010, 07:09 PM~19156174
> *hey daz... any more progress pics on that Toyota Crown?
> I'm excited to see whats happening with that
> 
> ...


try get sum


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

FEW WORKSHOP SHOTS AND A BIT OF PROGRESS ON BOTH CARS.....  

MAKS TRUCK..........


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

MORE.................

DAZZ,S LO LO......  

THIS FRAME WAS PAINTED B4, BUT WASNT HAPPY, U BOYZ U KNOW THE REST.....


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

PICS,PICS,PICS, LIKE TO KEEP IT LIKE THAT IN HERE................PEEEAAACCE


----------



## SOLZ64SS (Nov 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@Dec 4 2010, 10:57 PM~19234990
> *PICS,PICS,PICS, LIKE TO KEEP IT LIKE THAT IN HERE................PEEEAAACCE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOLZ64SS_@Dec 4 2010, 04:16 PM~19238181
> *
> *



:yes:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

Whats crack'n Daz.

That white 64 on the hoist looks nice. Any more pics?


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

whats the latest with your 64? 
any updates?


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Dec 11 2010, 11:23 PM~19305217
> *Whats crack'n Daz.
> 
> That white 64 on the hoist looks nice. Any more pics?
> *


THAT WAS ONE FROM QLD....


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leg46y_@Dec 13 2010, 03:38 AM~19313611
> *whats the latest with your 64?
> any updates?
> 
> ...


SHE A 63 BROTHER.... PICS OF CHASSY WORK NXT PGE BACK, BEEN PULLED APART AGAIN


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@Dec 15 2010, 12:00 AM~19322111
> *SHE A 63 BROTHER.... PICS OF CHASSY WORK NXT PGE BACK, BEEN PULLED APART AGAIN
> *



should of had a proper look. :squint: :squint: :squint: 

so im guessing youll have it ready in 2 months????? ready for the 26th :biggrin:


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leg46y_@Dec 14 2010, 05:40 AM~19322171
> *should of had a proper look.  :squint:  :squint:  :squint:
> 
> so im guessing youll have it ready in 2 months?????  ready for the 26th :biggrin:
> *


I WISH


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

[SIZE=14]MERRY CHRISTMAS AND SIK ASS NEW YR TO ALL, PEACE.... [/SIZE]


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

IMPALAS CALENDERS AND LATEST MAGS FOR GRABS NOT MANY OF BOTH, $13 DELIVERD........... V2 ,ISSUE 3 COMING EARLY MAR...

DAZZ
64C


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Jan 8 2011, 05:28 AM~19538192
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...



*Hell Yeahh......!!! ♥ the flyer :biggrin: . Dazz Hopelly next year maybe u can change the date of ur show so you guys can make it Carl Casper's remember..... last weekend of FEBRUARY..!!!!! BADASS SHOW  That's the exact same weekend of ur Show :happysad: Anyways..... Sincere Good Luck wishes to you on ur Show!!!! I know is gonna be BADASS 2..!!!!  *


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Jan 10 2011, 03:16 PM~19557690
> *
> Hell Yeahh......!!!  ♥ the flyer  :biggrin: . Dazz Hopelly next year maybe u can change the date of ur show so you guys can make it Carl Casper's remember..... last weekend of FEBRUARY..!!!!!  BADASS SHOW   That's the exact same weekend of ur Show :happysad:  Anyways..... Sincere Good Luck wishes to you on ur Show!!!!  I know is gonna be BADASS 2..!!!!
> *


thanks normita   i,ll get to that show one day


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

yo daz still got my t,shirts n mag :biggrin:


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og069_@Jan 23 2011, 06:40 PM~19676981
> *yo daz still got my t,shirts n mag :biggrin:
> *


shirts, yeh, mags run out of latest issue


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## WA_TRD_83 (Aug 16, 2007)

hey Daz... what happened to my progress pics with that Toyota Crown?
I love that thing! :biggrin: 

Damo


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

HEY PEOPLE, FIRST OFFICIAL LO, LO SHOW IN OZ WENT PRETTY SMOOTH, CONGRATS TO ALL TROPHY WINNERS< HERES FEW PICS OF SHOW, AND SUMMER SHOWDWN, LOOKS LIKE BACK NXT YR..... cheers, Dazz, 64c


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

WAS ALSO RAISING MONEY FOR SOME YOUNGSTERS ,BTM CHARITY, WHO IN NEED OF A DAM BUS...lol, WE STILL GOT ALOT MORE HARD WORK TO DO THERE , but all good.......  :biggrin:


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

THIS 63 WAS JUST GETTN A FEW TIDY UPS, REDONE TRUNK, SOME BEFORE AND AFTER SHOTS, HARDLINES WILL BE DONE IN CENTER, PLAIN SIMPLE AFFECTIVE, WHAT THE CUSTOMER WANTED.....


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

MORE SUMMER SHOWDWN PICS COMING SOON


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

BIG CUZ TONE.S CHOPPER ,FINALLY DONE


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

MY BROS TRUCK WITH A LITTLE TWIST, STILL NOT FINISHED


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Wassup homie. Tell paul kunt ima get his stuffs for him soon. No worry bout shippin n products ima take care for him. Rthanks govnah!


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@Mar 12 2011, 04:41 PM~20072062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice, was that the 1 that rockd up a yr show? love bikes.........


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Mar 12 2011, 08:10 PM~20073478
> *Wassup homie. Tell paul kunt ima get his stuffs for him soon. No worry bout shippin n products ima take care for him. Rthanks govnah!
> *


think you got the countries mixed up. wrong english speaking country. lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Mar 12 2011, 01:10 AM~20073478
> *Wassup homie. Tell paul kunt ima get his stuffs for him soon. No worry bout shippin n products ima take care for him. Rthanks govnah!
> *


NO WORRYS, LET HIM KNOW,....... IF I DONT FORGET ...PM HIM BRO


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leg46y_@Mar 12 2011, 01:53 AM~20073591
> *nice, was that the 1 that rockd up a yr show? love bikes.........
> *


THATS THE 1 BIG T, YEH SHE CLEAN....WHEN U GET YA RIDE, COME ROUND....


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@Mar 12 2011, 10:48 PM~20073720
> *THATS THE 1 BIG T, YEH SHE CLEAN....WHEN U GET YA RIDE, COME ROUND....
> *


4sure


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

y thanks paul, u just made my life that little bit easier.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@Mar 13 2011, 02:25 PM~20078166
> *y thanks paul, u just made my life that little bit easier.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



any time


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## WA_TRD_83 (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@Mar 12 2011, 12:35 PM~20072008
> *
> THIS 63 WAS JUST GETTN A FEW TIDY UPS, REDONE TRUNK,  SOME BEFORE AND AFTER SHOTS, HARDLINES WILL BE DONE IN CENTER, PLAIN SIMPLE AFFECTIVE, WHAT THE CUSTOMER WANTED.....
> 
> ...


sweeeeet.... nice tidy up Daz & crew  
wish my boot looked like that


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

FEW UPDATED PICS OF SHOWROOM/ SIX FOUR HQ


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

ESTEVAN ORIOL DROPPED BY FOR A BIT AND WILLIE T, GOOD TO HAVE THEM, WELCOME ANYTIME BOYZ


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

Looking good man...........Keep it up


----------



## SOLZ64SS (Nov 3, 2008)

yo daz y dont u post more pics of some of sfc latest worx...sure u got plenty :thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@Mar 18 2011, 12:32 AM~20118944
> *FEW UPDATED PICS OF SHOWROOM/ SIX FOUR HQ
> 
> 
> ...


*
You guys did a great job and everything turned out Great!!!! THE SHOWROOM LOOKS REALLY GOOD <img src=\'http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n50/TripPix_2006/Emoticons/BigGrin-Proud.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

We're Proud of our products and Proud of our Distributors <img src=\'http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f141/ah-bee/emoticons/proud.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> Keep up the Good Work
SIX FOUR CUSTOMS..!!!!  </span>*

<img src=\'http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t78/wickedlysinful/Emoticons/Love.png\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><span style=\'colorurple\'> *NorMiTa *


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

THIS WAS JUST FOR CLEAN UP......

 BEFORE PIC










AFTER PICS


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@Mar 27 2011, 10:09 AM~20187789
> *THIS WAS JUST FOR CLEAN UP......
> 
> BEFORE PIC
> ...


----------



## WA_TRD_83 (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@Mar 27 2011, 08:12 AM~20187815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
uffin:


----------



## clownen (Nov 15, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by clownen_@Mar 29 2011, 07:03 PM~20213251
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

Hows things Daz........you hitting up the drivins????


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Apr 6 2011, 12:19 PM~20274270
> *Hows things Daz........you hitting up the drivins????
> *


YEH WOULDNT MIND END MONTH RITE?? SHOULD BE THERE


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@Apr 7 2011, 11:07 PM~20281003
> *YEH WOULDNT MIND END MONTH RITE?? SHOULD BE THERE
> *



Sat 23rd i think.......................


----------



## hopndropdownunder (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey Daz
thanks for the advise the otherday also the reverse cups  
well i got stuck into it yesterday and got the rear setup mostly done.
here is a pic, i still need to cut the spring to the requred height which i will do later on.
i got my shock mounts nearly done and will post a pic soon when they are done.
regards Cheyne


----------



## WA_TRD_83 (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hopndropdownunder_@Apr 15 2011, 02:39 PM~20343692
> *Hey Daz
> thanks for the advise the otherday also the reverse cups
> well i got stuck into it yesterday and got the rear setup mostly done.
> ...


 :thumbsup: 

nice work... 

also looking forward to seeing pics of your Fairlane all juiced up!  

Damo


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

CLEAN WORK...


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

Booooyaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!


TTT


----------



## hopndropdownunder (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@Apr 20 2011, 02:00 PM~20376909
> *CLEAN WORK...
> *


thanks bro i saw your topic and your fab work is hella clean.


----------



## Blvd Beast (Apr 14, 2011)

:biggrin: sup diggerty daz


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@Mar 17 2011, 10:32 PM~20118944
> *FEW UPDATED PICS OF SHOWROOM/ SIX FOUR HQ
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 cool showroom daz


----------



## WA_TRD_83 (Aug 16, 2007)

Yo DAZ

this thread needs more pics!!.. how about some updates with what cars you're working on at the shop these days

Damo


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Paul k where u at?


----------



## Blvd Beast (Apr 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 7 2011, 06:27 AM~20498292
> *Paul k where u at?
> *


total different state homie


----------



## Blvd Beast (Apr 14, 2011)

sup diggerty daz?


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: and more pics coming soon WA


----------



## WA_TRD_83 (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@May 17 2011, 08:25 PM~20569173
> *:wave:  :wave:  and more pics coming soon WA
> *



:thumbsup: 


excellent... I like pics :biggrin: 

Damo


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

THIS 64 IS ONE OF THE LATEST WORKED ON, GOT A FRESH 3 PUMP CCE SETUP/BIT OF REINFORCING AND FEW TOUCH UPS.......STILL NEEDS , PAINT AND PANEL WORK, INTERIOR, FITTING BOOT OUT WITH CUSTOM STEREO, WHICH IS GETTN DONE BY OWNER,SO MORE PICS WHEN ITS ALL DONE


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

MORE PICS AND INSTALLS COMING SOON.......................................... OK WA,ha


----------



## aussieiains64 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@May 21 2011, 10:28 PM~20598047
> *MORE PICS AND INSTALLS COMING SOON.......................................... OK WA,ha
> 
> *


 Keep up the good work Dazz we need to organise Steve Deman Comming over 

Iain


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@May 21 2011, 09:16 PM~20598040
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Good stuff man.


----------



## GRS-HPR (Oct 10, 2005)

hella klean hey daz any pix of ttht truck u had with the canopy


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@Mar 31 2011, 08:07 PM~20232115
> *
> *


Sup BIG DAZ....I some kronic. 













































Kroinc wire wheels :biggrin: let me know when I can get some shipped this way


----------



## WA_TRD_83 (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@May 21 2011, 07:20 PM~20598041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin the good maan  

cheers for the pics! haha

Damo


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by woeone23_@May 22 2011, 07:22 AM~20603208
> *Sup BIG DAZ....I  some kronic.
> Kroinc wire wheels :biggrin: let me know when I can get some shipped this way
> *


hey woe, soon brother, soon.......


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WA_TRD_83_@May 22 2011, 06:42 PM~20605809
> *Lookin the good maan
> 
> cheers for the pics!  haha
> ...


yeh she ok for a quicky, some more installs coming soon.....


----------



## SOLZ64SS (Nov 3, 2008)

JUST MISSED U AT HARRYS LAST NITE. SAW U TURNING ON TO ELIZABETH ST


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

ALL DAY, EVERY DAY


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOLZ64SS_@May 28 2011, 07:22 PM~20648833
> *JUST MISSED U AT HARRYS LAST NITE. SAW U TURNING ON TO ELIZABETH ST
> *


I KNEW U WERE COMING, THATS WHY I TOOK OFF.................................................................. ONLY JOKING MAN   SEE U NXT WEEK


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@May 29 2011, 12:29 PM~20648876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

more pics coming soon


----------



## hopndropdownunder (Mar 7, 2008)

hey Daz
thanks for them CCE 10inch cylinders man they worked out great!
here are a couple of pics. 















































that 300amp sibgle solenoid seems to holding up ok too.!


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

hopndropdownunder said:


> hey Daz
> thanks for them CCE 10inch cylinders man they worked out great!
> here are a couple of pics.
> 
> ...


no worrys chayne, all lookn sweet brother....


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

HERE THE LATEST WE BEEN WORKN ON LAST 2 MONTHS........

EBS,.... BLVD BEAST, A CCE, CYCLONE, 1 PUMP, WITH ACCUMALATERS, AND ALL DECKED OUT............


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

AND OUR 64 IMPALA, ........UNTOUCHABLE 64........
AND FOR SALE.......

THANKS HERNAN FROM LA FOR YOUR WORKS.......


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

hey wassup, whats been happening...............


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

http://vimeo.com/28005205


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Paul k wassup


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

leg46y said:


> hey wassup, whats been happening...............


HeyT, not much, ............... mag coming your way


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Paul k wassup


Paul k never in here brother..........havnt heard from that dude for while actually..............


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

six4customs said:


> Paul k never in here brother..........havnt heard from that dude for while actually..............


is that the guy with the conversion? time to make that a parts car............................. 

hold onto that mag ill be seein you soon


----------



## hopndropdownunder (Mar 7, 2008)

ttt for Daz and SixFour Customs!!
hey daz you still got the same shop or u relocated??


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

what up daz!
jb soon to be rollin the 3 tripple 0....... (melb central 3000 )


----------



## Blvd Beast (Apr 14, 2011)

LOOK WHO JUST CAME UP IN THE WORLD HAHA


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

3-wheel said:


> what up daz!
> jb soon to be rollin the 3 tripple 0....... (melb central 3000 )


jb, u found me, hey u gunna have your ride done before feburary ??? hows things?????


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

Blvd Beast said:


> View attachment 375051
> 
> LOOK WHO JUST CAME UP IN THE WORLD HAHA


man ,once again, congrats on this babi, hope u go a long way with this one:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

Pleasure to see GYPSY ROSE, Jesse Valadez, jr, pleasure to meat u, jesse Valadez snr, RIP, god bless man.....TRU LEGEND..........


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

six4customs said:


> Pleasure to see GYPSY ROSE, Jesse Valadez, jr, pleasure to meat u, jesse Valadez snr, RIP, god bless man.....TRU LEGEND..........


it was good u stop by the shop! let us know what u wanna do! i know we will definatly be doin business in the near future! and remember i got every thing her for u! got ur blocks too!!!!!

daz! pleasure seeing u!

hoppos crew!
909 923 5553
stay in touch!


----------



## Blvd Beast (Apr 14, 2011)

HYDRO909 said:


> it was good u stop by the shop! let us know what u wanna do! i know we will definatly be doin business in the near future! and remember i got every thing her for u! got ur blocks too!!!!! daz! pleasure seeing u! hoppos crew! 909 923 5553 stay in touch!


 kool,nice work daz


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

HYDRO909 said:


> it was good u stop by the shop! let us know what u wanna do! i know we will definatly be doin business in the near future! and remember i got every thing her for u! got ur blocks too!!!!!
> 
> daz! pleasure seeing u!
> 
> ...


ha......likewise fellas...... U KNOW IM A CCE REP......


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

six4customs said:


> ha......likewise fellas...... U KNOW IM A CCE REP......


:shh::shh::sprint:OHHH YEAH.......
LOL 
WWW.HOPPOSONLINE.COM
WWW.FACEBOOK.COM/HOPPOSONLINE


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

six4customs said:


> View attachment 379359


What's up!!! This is a great picture I'm loving it


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

HYDRO909 said:


> :shh::shh::sprint:OHHH YEAH.......
> LOL
> WWW.HOPPOSONLINE.COM
> WWW.FACEBOOK.COM/HOPPOSONLINE


 Good try...!!!


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

Erika CCE said:


> Good try...!!!


lol!!!


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

Erika CCE said:


> What's up!!! This is a great picture I'm loving it


hey there rika, well yeh after hearing bout gypsy for so many yrs , it had to be done... heh..:h5:


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

HYDRO909 said:


> lol!!!


:rimshot:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

I hear u! I would've done the same lol.


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

six4customs said:


> :rimshot:


Ur too funny :roflmao:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

Just stopping by to show some love


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Sup bro thanks for the dvd n poster!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Sup bro thanks for the dvd n poster!


any time hannibal. and member i want some of that island action...  keep in touch


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

daz,

things are a bit slow at the moment on da 64 build, my new engine and trans will be here very soon, but the bodywork is my bro's thing and he's been too busy to work on it.
ill keep ya posted.

jb.


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Just stopping by to show some love


:thumbsup::thumbsup:wats up fellas


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

3-wheel said:


> daz,
> 
> things are a bit slow at the moment on da 64 build, my new engine and trans will be here very soon, but the bodywork is my bro's thing and he's been too busy to work on it.
> ill keep ya posted.
> ...


cant wait


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

LC CONNECTEK said:


> :wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


wats up man, nice of u to stop by, lol:thumbsup::biggrin: hows things your ways


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

six4customs said:


> wats up man, nice of u to stop by, lol:thumbsup::biggrin: hows things your ways


kul man..:thumbsup: us here bro dealing already wit the dam cold but!!!! keep rolling n cruzin


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*What's Up Six4 Customs!!!!**
Check out our New Switch Panels !!!! **
"Teardrop" & "Brass Knuckle" Design $89 **
Call today & order yours.!!!!
*



























*More to come..... Stay Tuned.!! **
Norma *


----------



## hopndropdownunder (Mar 7, 2008)

CCE_GiRL said:


> *What's Up Six4 Customs!!!!**
> Check out our New Switch Panels !!!! **
> "Teardrop" & "Brass Knuckle" Design $89 **
> Call today & order yours.!!!!
> ...


these are cool, you gotta get these in stock daz!!


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

CCE_GiRL said:


> *What's Up Six4 Customs!!!!**
> Check out our New Switch Panels !!!! **
> "Teardrop" & "Brass Knuckle" Design $89 **
> Call today & order yours.!!!!
> ...


Normita, man they look sweet, and yes they will be in stock soon for sure.....


----------



## Blvd Beast (Apr 14, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

Blvd Beast said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

To Aus ridaz, we will have some of those CCE switch plates that u see up top soon , so if u keen ,holla...... cheers:yes:


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*Just stopping by to say hi *:wave:.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

work looks clean


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

CCE_GiRL said:


> *Just stopping by to say hi *:wave:.


:h5:


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

.TODD said:


> work looks clean


thanks GTimer......


----------



## hopndropdownunder (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey Daz how's it hangin man!
What's the word on the summer showdown??
The fairlane is all in undercoat and hope to be base coating after Xmas 
Peace, Cheyne


----------



## Blvd Beast (Apr 14, 2011)

hopndropdownunder said:


> Hey Daz how's it hangin man!
> What's the word on the summer showdown??
> The fairlane is all in undercoat and hope to be base coating after Xmas
> Peace, Cheyne


 Kool bro


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YR TO ALL, HOPE ITS A GOOD 1...........

JUST A REMINDER, LOWRIDER SUMMER SHOWDOWN IS BACK ON FEBURARY 18TH (SAT) AT HARRYS PIES, LIVERPOOL, SYDNEY, BESIDES THE MARKETS, OFF CUMBERLAND HWY..... THERE WILL BE BIG CROWDS ,ALOT OF PUBLICITY, RAFFLES,DJ DEE ON THE TABLES,ALOT OF FOOD OUTLETS, AND TROPHIES......THEN DRINKS AT THE STAR CASINO AFTERWARDS, ANYONE WELCOME......, SHOULD BE GOOD WEEKEND, CHEERS, DAZZ AND FAM


----------



## Blvd Beast (Apr 14, 2011)

sup diggerty


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

Blvd Beast said:


> sup diggerty


sup


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## hopndropdownunder (Mar 7, 2008)

TTT fo the SixFour crew,
great day at the summer showdown props to daz and family top job!!!


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

hopndropdownunder said:


> TTT fo the SixFour crew,
> great day at the summer showdown props to daz and family top job!!!


thanks bra, good to see ya there.... shame u didnt make it with the car.....:thumbsup:


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

Here,s the video clip of our show which was done by the TITH BROS. 

http://vimeo.com/37750727


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

Daz - any news on the Crown and how it performs / looks now?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Where my homie paul kant! Lol


----------



## USO DRIX (May 30, 2012)

sup USO


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

steeko said:


> Daz - any news on the Crown and how it performs / looks now?


sup steeko, na havnt heard from him in a while bro, last i heard he tryn to get it painted


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Where my homie paul kant! Lol


 heh,dunno man, dont hear of him much, u always after his ass, he dont call u.....paul u need to give HANNIBAL a call bra..uffin:


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

USO DRIX said:


> sup USO


sup uce, did u see all those hard yard pics of ya babi


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

LATEST INSTALL ON JOES LINCOLN TOWNCAR 88


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

nice Linc, looks nice on the all golds


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*AUGUST NEWSLETTER 2012..... 
Congratulations to Nate Metcher from Sydney Australia for being selected as the SET-UP OF THE MONTH!!! 
N' Special Thanks to SIX FOUR CUSTOMS AU. 
for doing an amazing job!:thumbsup:

​*





*

​*


----------



## hopndropdownunder (Mar 7, 2008)

Too bad it don't exist no more


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

NEXT LITTLE PROJECT, 70 IMPALA, GETTN READY FOR SUM CANDY PAINT SOON............

TO AUS RIDERS, OUR WEBSITE IS STILL IN WORKS AND GETTN UPDATED TIME TO TIME....SO SHOULD BE BETTER RUNNING SOON....

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALLuffin:


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

havent been on here since i was 10 yr old...............

Few pics of our latest ,70 pala painted in candy cola...... from a stocker ^^^ to a Low!!


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

"We luv buildn em"...........................


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)




----------

